# Does the big green egg come with the damper on top?



## DeanBrown3D (Dec 28, 2006)

My dealer lost the black iron damper that sits on top of the BGE, and now they tell me its not supposed to be with it - its an extra. Is this right or are they BS'ing me? If right, do I need one or not. They are supposively $48.


----------



## vgrund (Dec 28, 2006)

DeanB, I think they are BSing you.  They come with the cast iron adjustable damper.  Yes, you need one.


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Dec 29, 2006)

vgrund said:
			
		

> DeanB, I think they are BSing you.  They come with the cast iron adjustable damper.  Yes, you need one.



Hmm, maybe time for a different dealer? Thanks for letting me know.

Dean


----------



## vgrund (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm happy to help. YMMV, but when I purchased mine it came with a rain cap, cast iron damper and grill grate.  The options were: the stand, ash rake, grill lifter and plate setter (I already had a thick pizza stone).

Victor


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Jan 9, 2007)

mine came with one , you need it, he's bs'ing you


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, they all dont come with them. We chose to include them. they are in a seperate box. Whats the price he wants for the egg with out the damper?


----------

